# DreamChi Custom cute wallets!



## pigeonsheep

sooooooo it's finally perfected! ^_^ heatpressed with the highest quality inks with a very awesome special printer  let me know what u guys think! will be makin a final product Chihuahua one soon! :nwinkwink:

this one was made for a client with 7 special chihuahuas.









also made a Morkie one but didn't have a separate pic for the inside. here's the inside filled with loads of pockets!









2 regular open pockets
zippered coin pocket
6 credit card pockets
Velcro Closure

Dimensions when closed: 7.5" x 4.5"


----------



## *Princess*

More great makes from you! I love it


----------



## AnnHelen

How adorable <3


----------



## Kismet

That looks awesome!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Thanks u guys!! <3 I'm havin loads of fun hehe &#55356;&#57225;


----------



## michele

Yes perfect,love them


----------



## pigeonsheep

Thank u Michele!


----------



## Chiluv04

I love these Pidge!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chiluv04 said:


> I love these Pidge!


Thankie!  ordering more wallets soon. Lookin into phone cases as well


----------



## Chiluv04

Ohhhh phone cases! I can't wait! I'd love one with my chi's on it.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chiluv04 said:


> Ohhhh phone cases! I can't wait! I'd love one with my chi's on it.


if you let me know which iphone u have, i can put it on my list :coolwink: there's the iphone 4/5/6 cases available


----------



## Chiluv04

pigeonsheep said:


> if you let me know which iphone u have, i can put it on my list :coolwink: there's the iphone 4/5/6 cases available



IPhone 5s 😍😍😍


----------



## pigeonsheep

Chiluv04 said:


> IPhone 5s &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;


Noted  yay


----------



## BasketMichele

They look great!


----------



## pigeonsheep

Than


BasketMichele said:


> They look great!


Thank u! &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Jessicashield

amazing product! I would love to order a phone case with my Millie on


----------



## pigeonsheep

Jessicashield said:


> amazing product! I would love to order a phone case with my Millie on


which phone do u have?


----------



## Jessicashield

pigeonsheep said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing product! I would love to order a phone case with my Millie on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which phone do u have?
Click to expand...

iPhone 6


----------



## pigeonsheep

Jessicashield said:


> amazing product! I would love to order a phone case with my Millie on


thanks! on the list


----------



## pigeonsheep

just ordered from iphone 5s and 6 cases  let you guys know when they arrive <3


----------



## Chiluv04

pigeonsheep said:


> just ordered from iphone 5s and 6 cases  let you guys know when they arrive <3



Yessss!!😍


----------



## pigeonsheep

Oops it was supposed to say some lol  woohoooo


----------



## pigeonsheep

they're coming in this week! <3 <3 woohoo!!!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

These are just too cute!


----------



## pigeonsheep

April0684 said:


> These are just too cute!


thanks so much


----------



## pigeonsheep

hey guys the iphone cases came in <3


----------



## Chiluv04

pigeonsheep said:


> hey guys the iphone cases came in <3



What material are the cases made of?


----------

